# Control Systems Engineering (CSE) PE Examination



## supra33202 (Jan 6, 2012)

I will take the Control Systems Engineering (CSE) PE exam in October 2012. And right now, I am looking for books or related materials for studying.

I found a very useful website at
/&gt;http://www.engr.psu.edu/cde/FE_PE/cse_tips.htm

Do you have other tips or recommendations regarding the CSE PE exam? Any personal experience?

Thanks!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 7, 2012)

supra33202 said:


> I will take the Control Systems Engineering (CSE) PE exam in October 2012. And right now, I am looking for books or related materials for studying.
> 
> I found a very useful website at
> 
> ...


Check the Electrical Prep Forum. There are a number of threads in there that discuss tips on preparation for that specific exam.


----------



## kutrybm (Jan 9, 2012)

Join ISA. (ISA.org) It should be $100 for a year.

They have PE exam review Webinars (free if you are a member). They also have a study guide and sample exam (that you must pay for). The Webinars and study guide will give you some suggested reference material.


----------



## mevans154 (Jan 10, 2012)

kutrybm said:


> Join ISA. (ISA.org) It should be $100 for a year. They have PE exam review Webinars (free if you are a member). They also have a study guide and sample exam (that you must pay for). The Webinars and study guide will give you some suggested reference material.



ISA also offers a three day review course. If you take the review class, the Study guide and sample exam are included with the class. Go to the ISA website and search the class numer "EN00", it will tell you where the next few classes are.

I took the review class last year, and took the CSE PE exam in October 2011, and passed on my first try!!!


----------



## apj2012 (Apr 17, 2012)

Book titled, “PE Control Systems: Sample Questions &amp; Solutions” is available for purchase. Click the below links for details:

http://www.amazon.co...duct/0984014799

PE Control Systems Sample Questions &amp; Solutions provides essential resources in assisting candidates who are preparing for the Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE) examination in the Control Systems discipline. This book contains two complete sets of 80 multiple-choice sample questions from the Control systems October 2011 exam specifications with step-by-step solutions. This book provides the necessary problem-solving skills and confidence to succeed in passing the exam.

PE Control Systems Engineering exam covers: (i) Measurement, (ii) Signals, Transmission, and

Networking, (iii) Final Control Elements, (iv) Control Systems, (v) Safety Systems, and (vi) Codes, Standards, and Regulations.

Additional information provided in the book: Description of examinations, Licensing requirements, Requirements for Foreign Engineers, Review courses and Resource reference materials.

List of various chapters:

Chapter 1 Principles &amp; Practice of Engineering Exam

Chapter 2 Control Systems PE Exam Specification

Chapter 3 Exam Specification Area Vs Number of Questions

Chapter 4 Control Systems Sample Questions

Chapter 5 Sample Answers Summary Sheet

Chapter 6 Control Systems Sample Solutions

Chapter 7 Control Systems Exam Reference Material

Chapter 8 Handbooks &amp; Technical Bulletin

Chapter 9 Control Systems Exam Review Course

Chapter 10 Licensing Boards- CSE

Chapter 11 PE for Foreign Engineers

Best wishes,

Jagadeesh Pandiyan, P.E.

Author “PE Control Systems: Sample Questions &amp; Solutions”, and

“Introduction to SmartPlant P&amp;ID: The Piping &amp; Instrumentation Diagrams (P&amp;ID) Handbook”


----------

